# The future of snowboarding



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you sure you got the right link?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yup, you have to wait a few minutes before they get into it, though.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

o_____o but that would only work for the Microsoft Surface right? Plus, what kind of snowboard is it..?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i dont know, but the concept is sick.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

who knows- they could have an android one, too.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm confused. 

The post says snowboarding originally, but everything afterwards seem to mention phones and their operating systems...

Can someone explain?

(sorry, I can't access youtube. )


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

He uses snowboards as an example on whatever they're demoing.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

The cost of a Microsoft Surface is approx. 10 grand. A series 13 is in the thousands. XD


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

neversummerFTW said:


> The cost of a Microsoft Surface is approx. 10 grand. A series 13 is in the thousands. XD


then burton should be able to afford that no problem since those boards cost about 200 bucks to make. :laugh:

there was more about how it can effect snowboarding, he was showing how you can share pics in the lodge and stuff :dunno:
but you get the idea of how this can be used for custom boards. i would probably get that if i opened a shop, myself.


----------

